# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  Mr Οδύσσεια 1994 (5 Iουνίου , Γλυφάδα)

## Polyneikos

*Mr Οδύσσεια 1994 (5 Iουνίου , Γλυφάδα)*

Tα 10α γενέθλια του Mr Oδύσσεια, με διοργανωτή το περιοδικό Superman και βασικό χορηγό την Panatta Sports MLΟ
Guests posers η Αμερικανίδα Ms Fitness USA Marla Duncan και ο Σάκης Τσιλιγκούδης.
Στον Γενικό Τίτλο συμμετείχαν οι νικητές των κατηγοριών, Mιχάλης Γιατράκης, Βλάσης Μπαγιάτης, Κώστας Νιάνιος, Ρίκος Τάντης καθώς και οι πρωταθλητές Γιάννης Κοπαρίδης, Χρήστος Κεχαγιάς και ο Γιάννης Γκίνης.
*Νικητής για 4η φορά στον θεσμό, ο Γιάννης Γκίνης!
*

*Γκίνης - Τάντης - Κεχαγιάς - Κοπαρίσης - Νιανιός
*




Γιαννης Γκίνης 






Γιάννης Κοπαρίδης



Ο Αιγύπτιος Δημήτρης Γιούσεφ



Ο Λατσο Αντρέϊκο

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κ. Κατσέτης*



*Ρ. Τάντης
*


*Κ. Νιανιός* 



*Θ. Κεχαγιας*



*Ρηγούτσος Λ.*

----------


## xristos xalkida

Και μερικες απο την συλλογη του κ.Δαλιανη

----------


## xristos xalkida



----------


## xristos xalkida



----------


## Polyneikos

Xρ'ηστο σε ευχαριστούμε!
Εχω την εντύπωση όμως οτι του Τσουνάκη και του Χρήστου Γουλτίδη οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο το *MR Oδύσσεια 1993*

----------

